# Who would you send?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kidd
Kobe
LeBron
KG
Dwight
Arenas
Wade
T-Mac
Bosh
Amare
Battier
Redd

So the first 10 are like the 10 best players in the league that aren't from abroad then you have the best defender in the league who isn't dirty or starts fights and then Redd for some extra outside shooting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

giordun said:


> Kidd
> Kobe
> LeBron
> KG
> ...


This out of anyone we want in the NBA (American)? I would definitely put Duncan in there. But I know he wouldn't want to.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

How can people still not be putting Melo on every single roster list for the Olympics? And yeah, Duncan seems like an obvious choice, too. I'd kind of like to see Deron Williams on there as well, maybe instead of Gil.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If I had to choose I'd make this the team.

C - Tim Duncan / Dwight Howard / Amare Stoudemire
PF - Carmelo Anthony / Kevin Garnett
SF - LeBron James / Tracy McGrady
SG - Kobe Bryant / Dwyane Wade / Gilbert Arenas
PG - Jason Kidd / Deron Williams


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> How can people still not be putting Melo on every single roster list for the Olympics? And yeah, Duncan seems like an obvious choice, too. I'd kind of like to see Deron Williams on there as well, maybe instead of Gil.


Agreed. I think Melo has proven that he's absolutely invaluable to team USA. Not sending him (and starting him) would be a huge mistake, in my opinion.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Duncan is from the Virgin Islands


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

giordun said:


> Duncan is from the Virgin Islands


He can never play for them because he played for the US before the Virgin Islands had a basketball team. From now on he can only play for Team USA.


----------

